# NEW SHlPMENT OF PREMIUM CORALS READY FOR SALE THlS SATURDAY, MARCH 21 AT 10 AM



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW SHIPMENT OF PREMIUM CORALS READY FOR SALE THlS SATURDAY, MARCH 21 AT 10 AM

Very good selection of corals to choose from.

We'll post Pictures after all the corals are unpacked.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what? It will take 2 days to unpack 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> what? It will take 2 days to unpack


Hhahahah funny guy.

Corals are on the way. Flight arrives late Friday night, and will be ready for sale Saturday morning at 10 am.

See you bright and early Saturday morning funny guy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

NAFB said:


> Hhahahah funny guy.
> 
> Corals are on the way. Flight arrives late Friday night, and will be ready for sale Saturday morning at 10 am.
> 
> See you bright and early Saturday morning funny guy.


no money - no funny, but will bring few banknotes for you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi JOhn
Can you please post pic of your designer clown fish collections Thanks


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

simba said:


> Hi JOhn
> Can you please post pic of your designer clown fish collections Thanks


Yap we'll post pictures after they are all unpacked.

Thanks


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....John and family have their "A" game on.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

are you getting in fish, too?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/March 21st Coral Shipment?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice........


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow - you guys really brought your A game! who got those amazing branching sponges? anyone here?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this gorg photosynthetic?










I didn't think it was so I passed but tempting none the less..


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

teemee said:


> wow - you guys really brought your A game! who got those amazing branching sponges? anyone here?


So they're gone?? Aw shucks, no need to go now.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

corpusse said:


> Is this gorg photosynthetic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rickcasa said:


> So they're gone?? Aw shucks, no need to go now.


Yes, they're gone.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> So they're gone?? Aw shucks, no need to go now.


Nope still in stock, We still have a great selection of corals


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

NAFB said:


> Nope still in stock, We still have a great selection of corals


they were looking for the branching sponge...


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Id be surprised if this awesome specimen is still there...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what coral is that. is it photosynthetic?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

That Red branching sponge is long gone ... not photosynthetic


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any clue who has gotten it?There were 2, one was smaller.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

simba said:


> Any clue who has gotten it?There were 2, one was smaller.


As far as I know .. one was picked up by a lady (rumoured to be a sponge & gorgonia collector). Not sure who picked the second piece ....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Sea MunnKey said:


> As far as I know .. one was picked up by a lady (rumoured to be a sponge & gorgonia collector). Not sure who picked the second piece ....


I think if they got a big bunch in they may sell. Maybe even fast.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Are they hard to keep?I think i know who has the second one.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Also wondering if these sponge are rare hard to come by?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

As far as I know ... lets just say they're "once in a blue moon" sponge specimen. That's my kinda stuff ...


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess you took the other one right?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

simba said:


> I guess you took the other one right?


I would have really wished it was Me ....  sniff, sniff


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am surprised that you didint see me picking up 2 and putting one back.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

simba said:


> I am surprised that you didint see me picking up 2 and putting one back.


Ahhh so you're the First offender and yeah I know who got the other "offered" one ... LOL. Dang ... lucky you and Her!!!

Plus I wasn't there at all .. I've done my share of "waiting in line" ... I just view them and call up ... taking my chance and hoping it's still there


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Been meaning to meet you Sir.You know what I bagged two I didint know what it is at all.Just loved the color and shape like acros.Ending put one back .i was told it's very hard to keep.With lots of hestitating i have to put one back .Could not resit the jumbo bour anthias I mean jumbo4" plus or so .Also end up picking up a jumbo Yeah! jumbo snowflake or picasso clown. and another borg anhtias .Look like i got a bonded pair of borg anthas .Came home keep thinking i should keep the other sponge.It's all good at least some one got the other one.Hope it will survived for a long time.Again ...trying to post pic.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats you two. Personally, I've never seen one with so many branches, let alone 2. I had my very first one (orange) doing well for 8 months, until a Queen Angel moved in mowed it down.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah ... just ensure you do not have Angelfish or sponge eating fish species in your tank. It'd be a shame to see it "disappear" overnite.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What are some sponge eating fish?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

simba said:


> What are some sponge eating fish?


Most Angelfish as far as I know ... mind you I'm no fish expert but Angelfish, Butterflyfish or Pufferfish are some ....


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Only clown pair in my tank.Does it required high lightning or low light?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

simba said:


> Only clown pair in my tank.Does it required high lightning or low light?


They're non photosynthetic ... they can be in the shades without any lights. Just ensure there's enough flow and make sure no algae starts to grow on them as it'll suffocate the sponge to death.

Feed them filter food as regularly as possible and oh ... they like high nutrient water system too. Plus see that there's no micro air bubbles trapped in the sponge ...that would easily choke them.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info.I am feeding live rotifer'live phyto and micro vert right now.I can see the pores open up to catch the food.I only have a 24"led strip blue lighting it seem to adjust well.I also keep a really deep red seafan for 3 months doing well now so i think i can keep this sponge .


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Regular/weekly water change is recommended as you do not want excess phosphate in your system too. Excessive phosphate = "steroid" for algae growth.

Reef Roid is also good.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Good to know as wellThanks


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Well ... I saw and picked up a Bluish Purple sponge very similar to the Azure Vase Sponge. It's nothing I've seen before ... shaped almost like a seafan and on one side it's scrolled inwards

Pretty cool ...


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought you were not there that sat.I am innocent.It must be another asian customer that picked it up ?Does anyone know who it was?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

for all those wondering, I'm the one who has the other branching sponge. Apparently it was taken out of the water for a while, so hopefully it will survive, but it's a bit of a crapshoot.



Sea MunnKey said:


> Well ... I saw and picked up a Bluish Purple sponge very similar to the Azure Vase Sponge. It's nothing I've seen before ... shaped almost like a seafan and on one side it's scrolled inwards
> 
> I saw this - it was in great condition - they get these in periodically, but I've never tried one... Good luck! Keep us posted.
> 
> Pretty cool ...





simba said:


> I thought you were not there that sat.I am innocent.It must be another asian customer that picked it up ?Does anyone know who it was?


Hey, did you see my pm?


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I read wrong on sea monkey post . I thought (you pick up ) refering to me .There was no (you )


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Teemee If i may I am not sure who told you it was taking out of the water for awhile (Not true)It was in a bag with water bagged up .The person who took it out of the bag and put it back to the selling tank may have exposed a few second of air as i watched .It was a quick out and in .it was not me that put it back.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hands in water*

And that is the prob with places that let u reach in to there tanks and grab and bag.
i have seen free for all expecially when i was looking at something and someone reached in abd took the one i wanted...nice....
im sure if was taken out of water for a few mins it would be ok
but what do i know....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sponges cannot be out of water for even a second. They are the one coral that must be bagged under water, cannot be dipped and must never come out of the water. Yes, it might survive if it did come out of the water, but the chances are very slim.
I feel for you TeeMee. Good luck with the sponge.
I had seen those in the posting for sale and knew they were special pieces.
If anyone can get it to survive, it will be you......


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Good news is that NAFB bags the sponges while submerged plus I like to keep my hands dry anyways. Saltwater tends to dry out and crack my skin ...

I questioned about their handling of sponges ... just to ensure the sponges survivability

That weird coral that I picked up is one very strange piece ... looked different in the store and when in my system ... realised that it had small vertical rows of prickly black thorns and pale yellow polyps midway down to the base. It's a wild specimen.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I missed out on that piece.Promised to saved you a sponge on there next shipment if any?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

simba said:


> I missed out on that piece.Promised to saved you a sponge on there next shipment if any?


 ... thanks man (if that was meant for me?). I'm so "itching" for sps ... arrgghhh!!


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

On my to to A.K nice bali shipment last night.Hope some good find.


----------

